# Farscape?



## Scott (Apr 9, 2007)

Is anyone familiar with Farscape and is it good?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 9, 2007)

It's no BSG, but -


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 9, 2007)

I am addicted to it. I think I have seen the first two seasons.


----------



## Scott (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks. The first DVD from Netflix should arrive shortly.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Apr 10, 2007)

How is it compared to B5 or Star Trek?


----------

